# Two new tanks



## Acpape0 (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello,
First post here. I used to keep Oscars when I was a teen, but fell out of it once I started out on my own. A decade later and I jumped back in hook line and sinker. In the last two weeks I have picked up two tanks. The first is a 90 gallon with A emperor 400 filter for $175. i added another emperor filter. This tank was established when I purchased it. I gave away the fish that it came with to give me time to get it set up. Since then I have just restocked it with approxametly 30 different small community fish( dollar specials at the Lps like tetra etc. 

Earlier this week I stumbled upon a 125 gallon set up with stand, canopy, and two fluval 305s for $150. I ordered a sunsun 304b for the 90 before I knew about the 125. It came in today and I stuck it on the 125. It is currently filled and awaiting residents.( probably is going to be a discus tank)

My question number one: is this enough filtration for the tanks?
Number 2: the one was drained 4 days before I bought it but the fluval 305s were left full. Did the bacteria survive or am I going to need a full cycle ?

Just an afterthought ... This hobby is addictive!!!


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Welcome back to the hobby! And welcome to the forum. A wealth of information resides here. I would say that the two fluval 305s at the probably the low end of handling your 125. If you go with discus then you won't be able to overstock and you have to be very dilegent in your water changes so it will probably be OK. I don't know about the sunsun, but the 400s will be plenty for your 90g IMO.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

IMO, you can either go full cycle or do a heavily planted "silent cycle", since I believe discus do enjoy a lush planted tank.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Dosing pure ammonia(to about 2 ppm) will let you know if your filter is still cycled.If it is the ammonia should be 0 within 24hrs.Check out our fishless cycle thread and see this is how to confirm the cycle is complete.
WELCOME!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

welcome back to the fish world.i was out for a few years back and I got back 2 years ago.im glad I did and why did I get out of it.


----------



## Acpape0 (Feb 23, 2014)

Ok just an update the 90 gallon community tank (kids tank) now has 1 emperor 400 and the Sunsun 304b (525 Gph canister) this tank is full of $1 special fish and has every spongebob character and structure I could find on ebay
The 125 is fully cycled and has become a cichlid tank and the home of my favorite fish a gold nugget pleco. I plan on overstocking to keep down aggression. It has 2 fluval 305s (one has a surface skimmer) one fluval fx5 and one emperor 400. 150lbs of slate and about 8 low light plants with 3 pieces of Malaysian driftwood.
Anyone have any other suggestions/advice?


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

My best suggestion is a picture! Ha we love pictures here! But it sounds pretty decent to me.


----------

